# Ruger's American Rifle



## rsf31tmp

what is the word on this? Anyone have one? If so what chamber is it sized in? Coyote or deer or other?


----------



## youngdon

I've read nothing but good about them, both in magazines and on the web I do not know personally anyone who owns one, but i have several Ruger rifles and they all shoot well. I do like the tang safety on them


----------



## rsf31tmp

I have never heard anything bad about any Ruger...just wondering about their new thing? The price was fairly low so I was just wondering why?


----------



## Rick Howard

Affordable for sure. I was wondering about them also.


----------



## Jonbnks

I've had to many problems with rifles with tang safety. I got rid of a Browning A-Bolt 270 just because of the very reason the safety kept catching on everything and sliding to fire. I have several Ruger rifles, but I won't be buying this American rifle because of the safety.


----------



## youngdon

rsf31tmp said:


> I have never heard anything bad about any Ruger...just wondering about their new thing? The price was fairly low so I was just wondering why?


Ruger like most of the gun makers is scrambling to keep up with Savage's dominance of the low cost gun market. They always were a fairly low cost alternative to Remington and Winchester and at one time quality dipped a bit. From what I've seen and heard they are back on track producing quality an affordable rifles.


----------



## christopher

i wont buy one due to they dont offer it in 7mm rem mag


----------



## rsf31tmp

I was just paging through the catalog again and I saw he price as $379 for a .243 in this Ruger American Rifle


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Ruger makes a great rifle! I have shot them in .22LR. to .375 H&H Mag. You can't go wrong with a Ruger! I Killed my first woodchuck with a Ruger No.1 in .223 Rem. blew his heart & lungs out @ 150 yards next to the railroad tracks near Lakeforest, Illinois.


----------



## rsf31tmp

I got a Gander Mountain flyer in the mail today, the Ruger American Rifle is at $349 after a $50 mail in rebate...so still $399 ...however, the Remington Model 770 in a .243 was $299 with a cheap Scope after a $20 mail in rebate, so $319

what is the better gun and what is the better deal?


----------



## youngdon

I'd look at the Savage axis before you made a decision, hold all three of them. I'm not much of a Remington fan and definitly not a cheap model remington fan


----------



## Rich Cronk

That new Ruger "American" may be alright, but it has "cheap knockoff" written all over it. If I buy a Ruger, it will be a standard model 77. I can't help but wonder how they can call a four round magazine with a slight curve to it a "rotary" magazine either.


----------



## rsf31tmp

This leads me back to another thread and still makes me like that Savage Axis in the .243 with the cheap scope....what a deal for $329


----------



## JLowe69

I would definitely stay away from the 770's, and look towards either the Savage or the Ruger whatever feels better to you. I have yet to hear anything good about the 770's, but Iv'e heard plenty of bad about them, to include self destruction.


----------



## Rich Cronk

JLowe69 said:


> I would definitely stay away from the 770's, and look towards either the Savage or the Ruger whatever feels better to you. I have yet to hear anything good about the 770's, but Iv'e heard plenty of bad about them, to include self destruction.


----------------------------------------
Yes, stay away from the 770's. A Remington 700 in the CDL form is wonderful, but stay away from the newer ADL line with the cheapo black stock.


----------



## Rick Howard

LOL I shot a rem 770 22-250 for years.... I feel like a heal but I liked it. It was nothing to write home about but it got the job done on a lot of chuck, fox, and coyote. I will admit the gun is older than I am... I got it at the rock bottom price of $00.00. Its previous owner did not think much of it...


----------



## christopher

so should i shy away from the 770 in 7mm rem mag or 300 win mag and get the axis in 25-06


----------



## Rich Cronk

christopher said:


> so should i shy away from the 770 in 7mm rem mag or 300 win mag and get the axis in 25-06


-------------------------------------
Well sir, the 300 Win. mag would kill a coyote iffen ya get close enough.







I shoot a .25-06 and a .257 Ackley Improved for coyotes myself, but I have to use a good strong bullet if I want to save hides.


----------



## bones44

itzDirty said:


> LOL I shot a rem 770 22-250 for years.... I feel like a heal but I liked it. It was nothing to write home about but it got the job done on a lot of chuck, fox, and coyote. I will admit the gun is older than I am... I got it at the rock bottom price of $00.00. Its previous owner did not think much of it...


 Rick the new 770's are pure junk. Some guys have had good luck but more have had clunkers. As far as the American goes, a friend on Michigan Predator hunting forum has had 3 that he's worked on that the tang safety has been deemed unsafe and hanging by a thread. Sounds like a quality control issue. I know Ruger has been banging them out and that may very well be the whole issue there. I don't want to knock what anyone wants to buy or owns, just giving a heads up before you buy !!


----------



## azpredatorhunter

You get what you pay 4!


----------



## rsf31tmp

Spent time at *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]*'s and Scheel's this weekend...I have to say, I am not to impressed with the Ruger and the Remingtons are not muck better? I did like the Savage and loved the T/C's.....In the Savage I like the Axis in .223, .22-250 and the .243 I also like the Model 11....is it worth the extra $200 to move up from the Axis to the 11?


----------



## JLowe69

There are a few (at least 3) variations to the Mod 11 so it depends on which one you were looking at. By that I mean some have wood stocks, some accu-stocks, some have floor plate mags, some detachable) As I understand things though, the biggest difference between the Mod11 and the Axis is the triggers. The Axis has the "old" style that many folks disliked so much it made Savage to come up with the accu-trigger. However for what its worth Timney is now marketing a trigger made specifically for the Axis that is, if not better, at least as good as the accu-trigger that retails for right about 100 bucks. So, if your comfortable with the Axis and the trigger, or would be comfortable with changing the trigger out, you could at least in theory save 100 to 200 bucks and get a cheap scope (if you're talking the Axis combo), by buying the Axis. Hope that helps some.


----------



## Elad

I have a Axis in 223 and have done a bit of work to making a good shooter out of it. This week a friend is bringing his Ruger American to my house to check out so I will get to see one first hand. I live just a few miles from their Prescott plant and have a few Rugers of my own and love them all.


----------



## rsf31tmp

Elad said:


> I have a Axis in 223 and have done a bit of work to making a good shooter out of it. This week a friend is bringing his Ruger American to my house to check out so I will get to see one first hand. I live just a few miles from their Prescott plant and have a few Rugers of my own and love them all.


would love to hear (or read) your report


----------



## Elad

Had a cheap centerpoint scope that a friend gave me to check out. He said he could not hold a group at all with it. Well I put it on my 223 and took it to the range today. The first round was pretty good but after that it went down hill fast. It proceeded to walk all over the target, moving 3 to 12" every direction







. Just ordered a Nikon pro staff 3x9x40. Have had one before and was a good scope. I don't shoot too far so it will be enough. It will be here in 5-10 days so I will have another report after. The length I cut the stock worked out perfect for me and the trigger is also very good for me. Now comes the wait


----------



## Rich Cronk

I am a Nikon Fan, but personally wouldn't buy one of less quality than their Buckmaster model. The Monarch models are tops, and Buckmasters almost as good. Natchez shooter supply often has refurbished Nikon Monarch's in 3x-9x40mm at a real good price, and that would be my preference. Let us know how your new Prostaff model works out for you.


----------



## nashoba54

_Regarding the 770's - I used to work in the gun department at a Bass Pro Shop in Broken Arrow, OK and we sold a lot of them. We had many complaints about fit and function of the units - very stiff bolts were a common problem. Some people reported good accuracy and some...not so much. I tried to stear people away from them to something a litle better. (I wasn't on commission, I just wanted them to be happy with what they bought.) YMMV._


----------

